# SOLVED: apache and "child pid 19307 exit signal Aborted" msg

## Darkshine

I cannot access to the web-pages on my localhost via apache web server. Apache is up and running, but after the inputing "localhost" or "127.0.0.1" into the URL line in my browser, my browser tries to load the page for an endless time... In the same time the following lines are adding into the /var/log/apache2/error_log each second:

```
...

[Sun Mar 15 23:41:09 2009] [notice] child pid 19304 exit signal Aborted (6)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816]  CREATE (         0/         0/    469495) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <worker.c:1144> (0/0/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816]  PALLOC (        24/        24/    469519) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <mod_rewrite.c:1027>(1/1/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816]  CREATE (         0/         0/    469519) 0x7d32e0 "mod_rewrite.c:1028" <mod_rewrite.c:1028> (0/0/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816]  PALLOC (        72/        72/    469591) 0x7d32e0 "mod_rewrite.c:1028" <tables/apr_hash.c:98> (1/1/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816] PCALLOC (       200/       200/    469719) 0x7d32e0 "mod_rewrite.c:1028" <tables/apr_hash.c:92> (2/2/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816] PCALLOC (        72/       272/    469767) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <locks/unix/thread_mutex.c:50> (2/2/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816]  PALLOC (       104/       304/    469799) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2172> (3/3/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816]  PALLOC (       136/       336/    469831) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <worker.c:1197> (4/4/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816]  PALLOC (       200/       400/    469895) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <threadproc/unix/thread.c:45> (5/5/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816]  PALLOC (       232/       432/    469927) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2172> (6/6/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816] PCALLOC (       272/       472/    469967) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <threadproc/unix/thread.c:154> (7/7/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816] PCALLOC (       280/       480/    469975) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <threadproc/unix/thread.c:160> (8/8/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583076452816]  CREATE (         0/         0/    469975) 0x6f01d0 "threadproc/unix/thread.c:174" <threadproc/unix/thread.c:174> (0/0/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19307/47583192201552]  THREAD                                    0x7d6810 <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:apr_pool_integrity check>

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816]  CREATE (         0/         0/    469495) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <worker.c:1144> (0/0/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816]  PALLOC (        24/        24/    469519) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <mod_rewrite.c:1027>(1/1/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816]  CREATE (         0/         0/    469519) 0x7d32e0 "mod_rewrite.c:1028" <mod_rewrite.c:1028> (0/0/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816]  PALLOC (        72/        72/    469591) 0x7d32e0 "mod_rewrite.c:1028" <tables/apr_hash.c:98> (1/1/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816] PCALLOC (       200/       200/    469719) 0x7d32e0 "mod_rewrite.c:1028" <tables/apr_hash.c:92> (2/2/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816] PCALLOC (        72/       272/    469767) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <locks/unix/thread_mutex.c:50> (2/2/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816]  PALLOC (       104/       304/    469799) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2172> (3/3/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816]  PALLOC (       136/       336/    469831) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <worker.c:1197> (4/4/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816]  PALLOC (       200/       400/    469895) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <threadproc/unix/thread.c:45> (5/5/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816]  PALLOC (       232/       432/    469927) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2172> (6/6/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816] PCALLOC (       272/       472/    469967) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <threadproc/unix/thread.c:154> (7/7/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816] PCALLOC (       280/       480/    469975) 0x7d6810 "worker.c:1144" <threadproc/unix/thread.c:160> (8/8/0)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583076452816]  CREATE (         0/         0/    469975) 0x6f01d0 "threadproc/unix/thread.c:174" <threadproc/unix/thread.c:174> (0/0/0)

[Sun Mar 15 23:41:10 2009] [notice] child pid 19307 exit signal Aborted (6)

POOL DEBUG: [19309/47583192201552]  THREAD                                    0x7d6810 <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:apr_pool_integrity check>

...
```

The most interesting from the above lines are:

[Sun Mar 15 23:41:09 2009] [notice] child pid 19304 exit signal Aborted (6)

[Sun Mar 15 23:41:10 2009] [notice] child pid 19307 exit signal Aborted (6)

I've tried to connect to the apache via telnet, but the inputting any data to the apache have had no reply:

```
$ telnet 127.0.0.1 80

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to 127.0.0.1.

Escape character is '^]'.

it is my test input to apache
```

<and no any reply...>

Apache listens 80 and 443 ports:

```
$ netstat -apn | grep apache

tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN     18241/apache2

tcp6       0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN     18241/apache2

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     15272357 18243/apache2       /var/run/cgisock.18241

```

I tried the following apache versions:

2.2.9-r1, 2.2.10, 2.2.11

My system is:

```
$ uname -a

Linux faust 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #17 SMP Wed Sep 10 00:50:50 EEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

please, adviseLast edited by Darkshine on Wed Mar 18, 2009 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nihiliste

I had the same problem. What I did to correct it, was:

1- Remove the 'debug' use flag in /etc/make.conf

2- Reemerge apr, apr-util and apache

Hope this will help!

----------

## Darkshine

 *Nihiliste wrote:*   

> I had the same problem. What I did to correct it, was:
> 
> 1- Remove the 'debug' use flag in /etc/make.conf
> 
> 2- Reemerge apr, apr-util and apache
> ...

 

actually, the problem has been solved. I set USE="-threads" and now it works.

----------

